# The KCC Haiku Contest- Summer Theme (Entries due August 17th, 2:30 PM UTC)



## Raiden (Aug 3, 2019)

​
Dear members of the NF Community,

I am pleased to introduce KCC's new haiku contest. Members will have* two weeks* to submit an original haiku, at least three stanzas in length. The theme for this contest is *summer*.

All participants will receive 30k rep points. Once the deadline is reached, I will create a voting thread for members to select their favorite entries. Contest points will  be awarded to participants that receive the first, second, and third highest amount of votes.

1st Place- Five Contest Points
2nd Place- Three Contest Points
3rd Place- One Contest Point

Entries are due to the KCC Submission Thread (). A couple of things to keep in mind:


Please make sure that your haiku is an original entry.
Please try your best to upload a quality piece.
Your entry should have at least three separate haikus (nine lines). 
Compliments and constructive feedback to other members is encouraged.

Entries are due on *August 17th at 2:30 PM UTC* . Following that date, I will put up a poll that lasts for four days.



Following this contest, we will complete a second Short Story Contest. There will be a separate poll to vote on the theme for this one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 3, 2019)

If anyone has a concern or question, feel free to shoot me and  a message and let me know. Best to figure things out quickly.


----------



## Yamato (Aug 5, 2019)

I think I’m gonna give this a try. 

If I made this a summer themed and Naruto related, will I still be able to get NP for this too if I use the hashtag for it? Or is that already over

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (Aug 5, 2019)

Yamato said:


> I think I’m gonna give this a try.
> 
> If I made this a summer themed and Naruto related, will I still be able to get NP for this too if I use the hashtag for it? Or is that already over


You should still be able to get NPP from what I understand @Majin Lu 
And it is still going.
Make sure to tag Majin Lu when you make your submission and hashtag it [HASHTAG]#naruto20[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Aug 5, 2019)

Yamato said:


> I think I’m gonna give this a try.
> 
> If I made this a summer themed and Naruto related, will I still be able to get NP for this too if I use the hashtag for it? Or is that already over





Nataly said:


> You should still be able to get NPP from what I understand @Majin Lu
> And it is still going.
> Make sure to tag Majin Lu when you make your submission and hashtag it [HASHTAG]#naruto20[/HASHTAG]


Yeah, add the event tag.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Aug 5, 2019)

Okie dokie
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 5, 2019)

Sounds good. Thank you for planning to enter @Yamato.

And thank you @Majin Lu and @Nataly!

Is anyone else planning to enter at this time?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snowless (Aug 7, 2019)

Mods can't enter contests, right?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 7, 2019)

Snowless said:


> Mods can't enter contests, right?



You can!


----------



## Snowless (Aug 7, 2019)

And when you say 3 stanzas, do you mean 3 consecutive haikus?


----------



## tangerine07 (Aug 7, 2019)

Hi, I'm interested in joining

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Aug 7, 2019)

Snowless said:


> And when you say 3 stanzas, do you mean 3 consecutive haikus?



Yeah I meant three haikus as one entry. Changed language in the first post to clarify. 



tangerine07 said:


> Hi, I'm interested in joining



Woo! Excited to see it.


----------



## Fëanáro (Aug 7, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Yeah I meant three haikus as one entry. Changed language in the first post to clarify.


That was the bit I misunderstood - and have now fixed.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 7, 2019)

Takaya said:


> That was the bit I misunderstood - and have now fixed.



No worries, thank you for entering.


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 7, 2019)

Poetry is so much fun, how is there only one entry so far?


----------



## Snowless (Aug 7, 2019)

Haikus are so limiting.
I'm have difficulty figuring out how I want to word things.


----------



## Snowless (Aug 8, 2019)

@A Optimistic you submit one.
We'll see whose ends up higher-rated.


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 8, 2019)

Snowless said:


> @A Optimistic you submit one.
> We'll see whose ends up higher-rated.



This is a savage post for reasons I cannot say.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 8, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Poetry is so much fun, how is there only one entry so far?



It _might_ be because it lasts two weeks. Usually people submit stuff at the last minute.

But yeah it's kinda strange. I also polled too to check interest in the contest.


----------



## Snowless (Aug 9, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> This is a savage post for reasons I cannot say.



I just realized why it's so savage.


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 9, 2019)

Snowless said:


> I just realized why it's so savage.



Look on the brightside, atleast you didn't pull an Island and literally write it out on my profile.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 11, 2019)

@T.D.A sent you a private message about your entry .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Aug 17, 2019)

I'll give it a go.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 17, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> I'll give it a go.



Deadline passed but be on the look out for the next contest! You can also vote in the poll that I will put up today/tomorrow.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Aug 17, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Deadline passed but be on the look out for the next contest! You can also vote in the poll that I will put up today/tomorrow.


Alright

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Aug 17, 2019)

I had the intention to give this new to me genre a try, but I did not make it on time.
Hopefully, I will be able to next time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 17, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I had the intention to give this new to me genre a try, but I did not make it on time.
> Hopefully, I will be able to next time



No worries .


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2019)

Poll will be going up later today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stonaem (Aug 21, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Poll will be going up later today.


By today you mean yesterday


----------



## Raiden (Aug 27, 2019)

​
Hi everyone,

Thank you for your patience. I am pleased to announce the results for the latest contest. We had amazing entries for our first haiku contest, and I would like to thank everyone also for participating. Unbelievably, we also had several ties. Please join me in congratulating the following winners:

In first place, @Smoke 
In second place, @tangerine07 and @Yamato 
In third place, @Snowless and @Takaya 

Thanks again for helping this to be a successful contest. Stay tuned for the next one

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## tangerine07 (Aug 28, 2019)

Raiden said:


> ​
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Thank you for your patience. I am pleased to announce the results for the latest contest. We had amazing entries for our first haiku contest, and I would like to thank everyone also for participating. Unbelievably, we also had several ties. Please join me in congratulating the following winners:
> ...



Thank you!  Congrats to all participants  Looking forward to the next one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 28, 2019)

tangerine07 said:


> Thank you!  Congrats to all participants  Looking forward to the next one



Glad that you liked it .


----------



## Yamato (Aug 28, 2019)

Noice

I can’t forget about Smoke’s haiku ever

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rep Bot (Aug 28, 2019)

Raiden said:


> ​
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Thank you for your patience. I am pleased to announce the results for the latest contest. We had amazing entries for our first haiku contest, and I would like to thank everyone also for participating. Unbelievably, we also had several ties. Please join me in congratulating the following winners:
> ...


Congratulations! 

All reps delivered!


----------



## Nataly (Aug 30, 2019)

Congratulations, winners, you guys all did an amazing job and highlighted your creativity

Reactions: Like 1


----------

